# IT infrastructure management



## joy1982 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello All, I have 2 years experience in MI reporting in PMO. I want to change my domain & wants to enter IT infrastructure management. I do have basic knowledge of Networking. I have expert skill in MS excel,word,Project,Power point & visio.Could you tell me What Kind of job I can get In IT infrastructure management.


----------



## a4aladdin (May 14, 2010)

Well, before what kind of a job you can get, you need to work on how you can get there. By your message, you need 3 more years of experience in IT. You'll need an ITIL foundation certificate, and probably a PMP certificate. Then you might consider getting there.
IT infra management has 4 majors. IT Design and Planning, IT Deployment Manager, IT Operations Manager, IT Tech Support Manager.

Hope this helps.


----------



## joy1982 (Feb 26, 2009)

a4aladdin said:


> Well, before what kind of a job you can get, you need to work on how you can get there. By your message, you need 3 more years of experience in IT. You'll need an ITIL foundation certificate, and probably a PMP certificate. Then you might consider getting there.
> IT infra management has 4 majors. IT Design and Planning, IT Deployment Manager, IT Operations Manager, IT Tech Support Manager.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Could you tell me which way I can go if I have ITIL & PMP certificates with me.


----------



## joy1982 (Feb 26, 2009)

Can somebody suggest me a course in IT infrastructure management which will give me idea in both Management & Technical part of it.


----------

